# IMPORT Czech male in TX, needs experienced home!



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't normally post dogs that are already in rescue, but this guy really needs to go to a home that will appreciate him. . . and can handle him. 

Here's his website:
http://www.austingermanshepherdrescue.org/Foster_Dogs/2008/Zander_cl/2008_Zander_CL.htm


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: IMPORT Czech male in TX, needs experienced hom*

Yowsa, he is gorgeous!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: IMPORT Czech male in TX, needs experienced hom*

HUBBA, HUBBA, HUBBA










Oooh, la, la! Hope he finds a good home.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: IMPORT Czech male in TX, needs experienced hom*

Send him here!! I'd be more than happy to give him a working home.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: IMPORT Czech male in TX, needs experienced hom*

Amazing. You don't run into too many dogs like that without a home. Someone is going to get very lucky. The price is not bad either. Especially since it goes towards a good cause. Too bad (or maybe fortunately) I know when to say "I have enough dogs".


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: IMPORT Czech male in TX, needs experienced hom*

he is gorgeous!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Riptide (Jun 28, 2008)

If only I were allowed to own a GSD...he's less than 2 hours away from me, too.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

wow; he's magnificent; has any one temp tested him?


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

man... if he were cat friendly, I would take him! (not to mention he is right here where Im at!!!) He is very handsom.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

If someone here decides they want him, I can help with transport!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

He has been adopted ... Nope, not by me ...just got an email about it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You knew he wouldn't be there long.


----------

